# Emergency: Need help ASAP (no vermiculite)



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

My tortoise decided to nest at the worst possible time. I have an incubator but I do not have substrate. I am waiting for my testudo hermanni hercegovinensis to finish digging and lay her eggs. What should I do, I have no substrate and I am very worried. Should I keep the eggs buried for the night or use an alternate substrate until I can get vermiculite in the morning?


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is a quick picture I took just now.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 12, 2014)

I would just use some of the dirt/substrate where the nest is.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 12, 2014)

... and congrats!


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

Found some sphagnum moss and put them in it.


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

They are in the incubator at 86 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 12, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 12, 2014)

They should be okay until tomorrow, when you get vermiculite. Congrats to you and the big girl in the picture!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2014)

I have temporarily used moistened paper towels until I could get to the store for vermiculite.


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the eggs in a deli cup with some moist sphagnum moss. Do I need to close the deli cup? I don't have a lid so I would have to use a separate container.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2014)

I punch holes all around the sides up near the top, then put the lid on.


----------

